# مساعدة ndt



## abujood101 (5 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة لاعزاء 
السلام عليكم 
اريد معاهد متخصصة في تدريس ndt ف مصر 
وشكرا


----------



## جاب الله امان (6 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام

يوجد اماكن كتير لتدريس واعطاء شهادات الndt ومنها 
اكاديميه اللحام المصريه 
هناك مكاتب تفتيش هندسى كتير مثل 
مكتب الدكتور رأفت القوصى استاذ فى هندسه القاهره تلفون 0127340591 وبيعاونه معيد فى جامعه القاهره اسمه مايكل ورقم تلفونه 0127222076 
الدكتور عبدالحميد حسنين
المهندس عبدالله حسنين
وغيرهم كتير


----------



## ahmed saleh11r (13 أغسطس 2009)

trust me the best NDT consultant office in Egypt is DETECTION FOR WELDING & NDT SERVICE 
ENG/ABDULLAH HASSANEIN , he is the leading of NDT in egypt ,i got 5 courses in this office and now iam the head of welding inspectors in my company


----------



## ملاواني (13 أغسطس 2009)

محدش يعرف يا جماعه شركه او مكان عايز فنين ndt يتدربوا او لشغل


----------



## eng_mmedhat (7 نوفمبر 2010)

sometimes i have agood NDT oppertuinities for free PLZ send me your c.vs on [email protected] also join my group on facebook (NDT EGYPT) and leave ur c.v,i'm ready also to reply to ur questions on NDT Technology


----------

